# Centerlock tool - which one?



## decipher (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello,

I am looking to buy a centerlock tool for removing my disc rotors. What is the difference between the tools in the links below, and also what kind of wrench will I need?

http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...15;page=2;ID=eefbb48553b28612ca8c3da9105a071a

https://www.starbike.com/php/product_info.php?lang=en&pid=6040

Many thanks


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

The TL-LR10 has provisions to attach it to a socket wrench the TL-LR15 does not.

If you've got a torque wrench and you torque things to spec then go for the TL-LR10 as it will be easy to use with the torque wrench.

If you don't have a torque wrench and couldn't care less if you were at the correct torque then get thte 15, the guide pin is pretty nice.

Another note, you can still use the 15 with a torque wrench if you use a crow's foot attachment at a 90 degree angle, but that's something else you have to have as well.

The 15 or 10 can easily be used with a crescent wrench of appropriate size if you don't have the correct one.

Pedro's makes one that has a socket and the guide pin, best of both worlds.
http://aebike.com/page.cfm?action=details&PageID=30&SKU=TL0507


----------

